# [SOLVED] too paranoid or just security

## squirrelsoup

i disabled addblock plus and no script, and forgot to turn them back on, when i was listening music on youtube, an add popped up in the video, about some ICT computing company.

how big is the chance that i got bad code injection from this add? is it worth reinstall of gentoo 18 hours long, or am i just being too paranoid?Last edited by squirrelsoup on Tue Jan 10, 2017 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

squirrelsoup,

Just because you are paranoid does not mean that they are not out to get you.

Most of the nasty code on the web targeted to end users is targeted to Windows because that's the biggest install base.

That anyone is targeting Linux users would be surprising.

Be aware of operating agnostic attacks using 'social engineering' though, so thoughtlessly following links could be as bad for you as anyone else.

----------

## The Doctor

Paranoid. YouTube is a rather unlikely vector and a single add is extremely unlikely to be infected.

----------

## squirrelsoup

i totally agree neddy, however in this particular add from a dutch ict computing company on youtube, is it worth reinstalling gentoo from scratch, i do not really have time for it, unless i have too, do you think i need to wipe disk and reinstall?

*edit* Thank You The Doctor

----------

## artbody

the first question should be 

who is able to infect a linuxsystem through a user account over a firefox-webbrowser

if someone is able  what permissions has this user ? wheel adm ...   :Laughing: 

if paranoid security fan  :Wink: 

creat a user with nearly no permission

delete user after surfing *

If that is not enough safety for you : set up a Virtual-mashine make a snapshot and start every time from this snapshot

----------

